# Installation failed - LR Classic CC



## WesternGuy (Nov 2, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10 Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):2015.13

I was trying to update to the latest version of Lightroom (CC for folders) and I get a message that "Installation failed".  When I click on "Learn more", It tells me that it was "unable to extract files".  When I click on "More information", I get this message - 

Exit Code: 127
-------------------------------------- Summary --------------------------------------
 - 1 fatal error(s), 0 error(s), 0 warnings(s)

FATAL: Error occurred in extract of package (Name: AdobeLightroom-mul Version: 7.0.1.1142117). Error code: '127'
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now what?

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2017)

How were you trying to update? Using the CC Desktop App, or some other means?


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 2, 2017)

I guess it would be the desktop CC App which I initiated out of the old Lightroom and then closed down the old Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2017)

If you launch the CC app now, and click on the three vertical dots in the top right-hand corner, and then click on "Check for App Updates", do you then see an entry for Lightroom Classic on the Apps tab? What is the status? If is shows the "Install" button, try clicking on that.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 2, 2017)

Tried that, but it showed an "Update" button, so I clicked on that.  Same outcome - started the installation and got the same messages - Installation failed - and the Exit Code 127 shown previously.  The interesting thing is that this installation was successful on my laptop.  Go figure?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2017)

OK, start with this: Creative Cloud download and install errors


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 3, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> OK, start with this: Creative Cloud download and install errors


I found the error and. unfortunately, it doesn't tell me anything I don't already know.  I retried their solution - _Extraction error Fatal ERROR = 127 Unable to extract files. Retry to download the product again_.- and I get the same results, again.

The question, in my mind, is why did the "extraction" fail?

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 3, 2017)

Probably best to post the problem on the official Feedback forum (link at the top of the page). There are obviously more Adobe engineers than usual monitoring that site, so you'd have a better shot at getting some attention over there.

One thing I'd be tempted to try would be running the installation again while in Safe Mode, just in case there's some other process causing problems.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 3, 2017)

Since a retry of the download failed to correct the problem, there's something not right about your system. Do you have abundant space on your C: drive? Is your Temp directory write-protected in some way? 

Another thing you might try is to create another Windows user and try the install from there.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 4, 2017)

Hal, the Temp directory is not write protected, but I will check on available space on the C: drive.  I just checked and there is 5.88 GB available on C: - should be enough.

Does it tell me during the installation how much I need versus how much is available?

I have never had any problem installing any updates to Lightroom in the past, so this situation is a real puzzle to me.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 4, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Probably best to post the problem on the official Feedback forum (link at the top of the page). There are obviously more Adobe engineers than usual monitoring that site, so you'd have a better shot at getting some attention over there.
> 
> One thing I'd be tempted to try would be running the installation again while in Safe Mode, just in case there's some other process causing problems.


I am assuming that the "official Feedback forum" is the "Bug Report/Feature Request"?

As far as running in "Safe Mode", I am afraid this is a bit beyond my knowledge of things, although I have heard of it.  If you know of a "step-by-step" description of this process and how it works, then let me know.  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 4, 2017)

5.88gb free space is very low. It may not be the reason for the installation failure, but it'll almost certainly not be enough to run Lightroom very well. The usual rule of thumb is to ensure that at least 20% of the total drive capacity (on the system drive) is free, as LR makes significant use of temporary files during many operations. If you can free up a bit more space, try the installer again, just in case that is the problem.

Regarding Safe Mode, see this article: https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

Note: you want the Safe Mode with Networking option. Once in that mode, try the installer again. To exit safe mode, just do a normal reboot. 

If it still doesn't work, then the last suggestion would be Hal's, i.e. create a new user account and try the installer again.


----------



## Samoreen (Nov 4, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> Exit Code: 127



Hi WesternGuy,

Most of the time, these errors are related to permission issues. Based on many similar (bad) experiences when installing Adobe products, I would suggest this :

- If the installation is made from the Adobe CC Desktop app, just exit this app and relaunch it but run it "as an administrator". Try again to update.

- If this doesn't work, download the installer/updater directly from here : Adobe Creative Cloud . Launch the installer "as an administrator".

If possible, do this from an administrator account.

For some reason, on many configurations, LR, PS and Bridge (and other Adobe apps)  have to be installed and run as an administrator. Otherwise, you get errors similar as yours (127, 146, 16,...). If this workaround works, you should change the properties of the corresponding .exe files (e.g. lightroom.exe) and enable "Run as an administrator" in the Compatibility tab.

I started a discussion about this issue here : PS, Bridge and Lightroom still need to be run as an administrator | Photoshop Family Customer Community . There are other threads about the same issue in the Adobe feedback forum, though.


----------



## Samoreen (Nov 4, 2017)

Samoreen said:


> Hi WesternGuy,
> - If the installation is made from the Adobe CC Desktop app, just exit this app and relaunch it but run it "as an administrator". Try again to update.



To be more accurate : really exiting the CC Desktop application is not done from the the CC icon in the system tray. This is done by using the Exit command in the menu opened from the button in the top right corner of the CC Desktop app.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 5, 2017)

Samoreen, thank you very much.  I downloaded the installer/updater from the link you provided and ran it as an administrator.  This worked. 

WesternGuy


----------

